# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Tsuka Maki and thinking out loud

## Dwight Pilkilton

I was driving this afternoon and thinking about different types of materials for Ito, what about Kevlar !? has this been done ? , is it avaliable in a form that would allow someone to try this ??

It should hold up well !!

Dwight P

----------


## Patrick Hastings

> _Originally posted by Dwight Pilkilton_ 
> *I was driving this afternoon and thinking about different types of materials for Ito, what about Kevlar !? has this been done ? , is it avaliable in a form that would allow someone to try this ??
> 
> It should hold up well !!
> 
> Dwight P*


 The closest thing I can think of short of having it custom woven would be Reinforcing tape for  resin composite construction. Kevlar/Aramid is realted to Nylon but much more cystaline the fibers break down with repeated flexing. certain Blends are not good for skin contact kinda like fiber glass insulation. Make sure its compatible with skin contact. reinforcing strips are probably not the right stuff. There is fabric for gloves and protective clothing but I dont think it comes in any strips the size of ito.

----------

